# hydrogen peroxide



## rabbit229 (Jan 5, 2010)

right guys i need your help 

i have been reading about h2o2 on this forum and google it to but still cant find how to mix it

i read ppl's post saying e.g 1 tea spoon to ltr or cup to a ltr

i would like to know how many ml i should use of 3% per ltr of water

also can you use it with nute's 
i have read ppl saying its ok and other threads saying you get nute lock? 

i want to use it with my cuttings in a ez cloner and then in my nft system i belive it is a grate tool when used correct

many thanks 
plz fire away


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jan 5, 2010)

what exactly are you talking about though?


----------



## scrapdizle (Jan 5, 2010)

The recommended dosage is to add 2-3 ml to each gallon of water,


----------



## spl1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Why not just use 8 drops of bleach per gallon of water? Keep adding it every gallon of water you add This will kill the root rot you have been tring to get rid of for weeks now. Also when you clean you cloner out use bleach water.
When I worked in a green house when I was in high school we used bleach for every thing and we never had a root rot problem. Bleach will evaporate over the course of a week.

I have never been able to taste the difference of buds treated with bleach vs. not

Instructions:
8-drops per gallon
1-drop per day added to system (it will evaporate at this rate)
Clean system with bleach water in a spray bottle, spray system down let it sit until dry then respray system down and scrub with a mild soap and the rise out. Spray with bleach again and rinse out with warm water while rubbing it down with a sponge or your hand.
After the roots are health again you can stop using bleach or keep using it as a preventive measure. You will have to stop using it if you start using Prozyme, Hydrozyme, Voodoo Juice, or any other Zyme because the bleach will kill the good bugs also.


----------



## rabbit229 (Jan 6, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> what exactly are you talking about though?


 i am talking about h202
i want to know how many ml of 3%h202 to add to water
plus how dose it bond with nutrients have read its safe to use h202 with nutrients plus i have read its a bad thing
just wanted ppl thoughts on this. that is what i was talking about if that makes any sence to ganjaluver


----------



## riddleme (Jan 6, 2010)

currently experimenting with H202 in my Goin Loco grow, you should check it out


----------



## rabbit229 (Jan 10, 2010)

riddleme said:


> currently experimenting with H202 in my Goin Loco grow, you should check it out


 any on got a clue????????????????


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 10, 2010)

Adding Peroxide will kill the good bacteria and Microorganism. I try not to use it. I am soil only.


----------



## greenpeace31 (Jan 10, 2010)

i have tried it myself and ended up with dike problems!!


----------



## greensister (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok. I live in the US but i also speak metrics. I actaully use a 2 liter bottle to measure my watering and nutes.

For 2 liters, i add 2 capfuls of H2O2. I give it a good shake and let it sit for about 2 minutes. I then dump it into my soil.

3% hydrogen peroxide, without further dilution, will kill bacteria, benificial and not. BUT, since you are diluting it even further, it wont hurt any bacteria, and the beneficial bacteria will enjoy the extra oxygen it gets when the H2O2 breaks down. Beneficial bacteria kills the bad stuff and makes minerals and nutes available to the plants roots.


----------



## idlehands80 (Jan 15, 2010)

I just recently posted a thread about H2O2. This will tell you how much to mix.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/291038-useful-information-about-hydrogen-peroxide.html


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 15, 2010)

For 3% the recomendation is 15-20 mL of H202 to a gallon of water,
if it is the 27-33% h202 it is recommended at 2-3 mL per gallon.

H202 is very necessary for aero cloners, and recirculated Hydroponics
systems, not only does it increase air throughout the Rhizome, it also
oxidizes everything in the reservoir, killing bacteria and algae. The good thing about
hydro is you don't rely on bacteria to feed your plants and predigest the 
solutions for your roots, you rely on water soluble nutrients which 
are not effected by H2O2, even Hygrozyme is safe to use with H202 it 
says so right on the bottle, because Hygrozyme is not alive, unlike so many 
other Enzymatic formulas.... Not knocking prozyme, or sensizyme, but
they aren't the best for maintannce in Hydro systems....

Definitely use H2O2 if you are running a Aerocloner or Recirculating Res.

Food Grade is always better


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Apr 16, 2010)

spl1 said:


> Why not just use 8 drops of bleach per gallon of water? Keep adding it every gallon of water you add This will kill the root rot you have been tring to get rid of for weeks now. Also when you clean you cloner out use bleach water.
> When I worked in a green house when I was in high school we used bleach for every thing and we never had a root rot problem. Bleach will evaporate over the course of a week.
> 
> I have never been able to taste the difference of buds treated with bleach vs. not
> ...


I think thats a terrific idea bro! +rep

Makes sense.


----------



## bigv1976 (Apr 16, 2010)

I personally mix 30 ml to a gallon of water/nute mix each time I water and I have never seen any sign of stress.


----------



## 2000tranzam (Apr 17, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> For 3% the recomendation is 15-20 mL of H202 to a gallon of water,
> if it is the 27-33% h202 it is recommended at 2-3 mL per gallon.
> 
> H202 is very necessary for aero cloners, and recirculated Hydroponics
> ...


So would you say that the higher concentrated version of h202 would be benificial to work with this?

http://mycorrhizal.com/

Its in an NFT type setup. I dont wanna kill any good bacteria that would feed the fungi, but I dont know how it would react with it.


----------



## spyvy (Apr 17, 2010)

I use it in my normal soil feeding and watering  Found that the roots love it researched and fornd this and i use 30 ml per gallon on nuted water and when I plain water them ; 

Hydrogen peroxide is beneficial as an addition to nutrient feeding programs at all times. It feeds the good aerobic bacteria and kills the bad anaerobic bacteria. It also introduces radical oxygen atoms which oxidize elements, making them more available for the roots to assimilate. I apply 3% H2O2 at a rate of 30ml/gallon to the reservoir. The plants show no visible signs of stress afterwards, which indicates that it was not an excessive application.

Sprouting Seeds: add 30ml 3% H2O2 to 1 pint of water. Soak the seeds overnight.
Insecticide Spray: combine 250ml 3% H2O2 to 1 gallon spray mix.
Fast growing container plants: add 30ml of 3% H2O2 to 1 gallon water.
Hydroponics: apply 3% H2O2 at a rate of 30ml/gallon to the nutrient reservoir.


----------

